# Printing on Beach Towels??



## InterStreme (Feb 9, 2008)

Hello!

Anyone print on beach towels lately? I was asked this twice today. If so, any advice or cautionary measures? Also, can someone recommend a good distributor for them?

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## NathanAnderson (Feb 15, 2007)

Get samples in and test them first. If you are going to screenprint/heat transfer onto them you want to find something with a low nap. The thicker the nap the harder to decorate.


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

Check out Mcarthursports.com. Look for the towels called "velour". Some people call them "shaved" but these are the towels that you can screenprint on. Not that you cant print on the standard knap, but good luck..


----------



## mikelmorgan (Nov 1, 2008)

You really need to print towels with water based ink to get a soft hand.


----------

